# Sirius signs up VW and Audi



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Sirius has signed exclusive deals with VW and Audi. They will equip about 80% of VWs and include a three month subscription.

http://money.cnn.com/services/tickerheadlines/prn/200603170847PR_NEWS_USPR_____NYF056.htm

http://money.cnn.com/services/tickerheadlines/prn/200603170852PR_NEWS_USPR_____NYF057.htm


----------

